# Need to reset computer after CAI install?



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I received and had a Lingenfelter Intake installed today on my '05 goat (got the work done purely as a convenience). I have to say it looks good, fits well, and seals off the engine air quite well. My question is the installer did not disconnect the battery or do anything to reset the computer. Is this necessary so the engine computer can make any adjustments? Other CAI posts have discussed the subject but I'm not certain if there was ever a clear answer given. There were no engine codes (as a few have mentioned can happen) from the install. The technician said no need, that it is just sucking air from elsewhere and maybe a little more of it. Any input? 

Additionally, I had a K&N on my Mustang. When hitting the gas it really had a sucking sound (ok, let the jokes flow here!). The GTO has a nice rumble under the hood but no sucking sound like the old car did. Also, it is 90F in Georgia so sucking warm sticky air anyway. I did not notice any RWHP gain, but then again, I still love hitting the gas in this car.

(note, this was also posted under another CAI topic but was not sure I would get a response there)


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

Russ, there is no need to reset the computer or have it reflashed if you use the Lingenfelter CAI kit. i just ordered mine and asked the tech and he said it doesnt require reprogramming because the Ling. kit uses the factory MAF unit. he told me that the computer will recalibrate itself after about 15 minutes of running time. The MAF just picks up that additional reading of cool air going in and the computer does the rest itself...besides the Ling. kit give you a touch more power than the K&N unit! and is less expensive. You DO have to have your computer reprogrammed with the K&N because they do away with the stock MAF. that means more dinero. Lingenfelter is the way to go. later bro.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks GotYur, I appreciate the input and explanation! :cheers


----------



## 2006GTOLS2 (Sep 23, 2005)

GotYurGoat said:


> Russ, there is no need to reset the computer or have it reflashed if you use the Lingenfelter CAI kit. i just ordered mine and asked the tech and he said it doesnt require reprogramming because the Ling. kit uses the factory MAF unit. he told me that the computer will recalibrate itself after about 15 minutes of running time. The MAF just picks up that additional reading of cool air going in and the computer does the rest itself...besides the Ling. kit give you a touch more power than the K&N unit! and is less expensive. You DO have to have your computer reprogrammed with the K&N because they do away with the stock MAF. that means more dinero. Lingenfelter is the way to go. later bro.


How do they "do away with" the MAF? It is a bolt-on just as the LPE. Here are the instructions. You connect the stock MAF back up. You can't do away with the MAF!! The engine will not run without it connected. You need to do your homework before you post erroneous information guy.

http://www.kandn.com/instructions/57-3053.pdf


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

:confused Humm, I read it differently. Perhaps the word "exchange" instead of "do away" would work. Apparently, the KN kit has a different set up. I don't know anything about the KN. I got a Ling.


----------



## GotYurGoat (Mar 16, 2006)

I was just posting what the tech at k&n told me. it's not a matter of me knowing what's absolutely right or wrong. just passing on what i was told.


----------



## GOGTO007 (May 18, 2006)

Well with a car that uses a MAF you cannot do away with it, unless you have your own stand alone air/fuel computer and setup. Your talking $$ there.


----------



## LYNMUP (Nov 26, 2005)

The lingenfelter and K&N both use the stock MAF. The K&N has a molded tube and the Lingenfelter uses the stock tube. The Lingenfelter has a larger opening at the filter to grab more cold air compared to the K&N. Not sure of the dyno numbers but they're couldn't be too drastic of a difference. I use the K&N due to the C.A.R.B approved. Plus I had enough credit from 4wheelparts.com to get the K&N and that's all they carried.


----------

